# Kitchen countertop receptacle near sink?



## Uncle Bob (May 22, 2013)

I guess things come in spurts.  Lately, I have been getting questioned about a "requirement" for GFCI receptacle "within 24 inches of kitchen sinks.  As I grow older I have a tendency to jump to assumptions concerning codes; based on memory (lose?).  Ok, here it is.  There is NO code requirement for a kitchen countertop receptacle within 24 inches of a kitchen sink.


----------



## steveray (May 22, 2013)

E3801.4.1 Wall counter space.

A receptacle outlet shall be installed at each wall counter space 12 inches (305 mm) or wider. Receptacle outlets shall be installed so that no point along the wall line is more than 24 inches (610 mm), measured horizontally from a receptacle outlet in that space.

I think that is what gets you there UB.....


----------



## jar546 (May 22, 2013)

Yes, 24" is a requirement from all edges including sinks, ranges, etc.  Basically at not point along the kitchen counter can you be more than 24" from a receptacle. Kitchen appliances cords are 24"


----------



## Builder Bob (May 22, 2013)

E3801.4 Countertop receptacles. In kitchens and dining rooms of dwelling units, receptacle outlets for counter spaces

shall be installed in accordance with Sections E3801.4.1

through E3801.4.5 (see Figure E3801.4).

E3801.4.1Wall counter space. A receptacle outlet shall be installed at each wall counter space 12 inches (305 mm) or

wider. Receptacle outlets shall be installed so that no point along the wall line is more than 24 inches (610 mm), measured

horizontally from a receptacle outlet in that space.

Exception: Receptacle outlets shall not be required on a wall directly behind a range or sink in the installation

described in Figure E3801.4.1.

This is from the 2006 IRC..... you are correct that a GFCI receptacle is not required 24 inches from the sink.... however, no point on the counter top shall a receptacle be more than 24 inches from another receptacle.


----------



## ICE (May 22, 2013)

Maybe this is what you are remembering.



> NEC
> 
> 552.41 Receptacle Outlets Required.
> 
> ...


----------



## rogerpa (May 22, 2013)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> E3801.4 Countertop receptacles. In kitchens and dining rooms of dwelling units, receptacle outlets for counter spacesshall be installed in accordance with Sections E3801.4.1
> 
> through E3801.4.5 (see Figure E3801.4).
> 
> ...


Not quite right. Receptacle outlets are to be spaced not more than 48" O.C. This results in no point on the counter top being more than 24" from a (GFCI protected ) receptacle outlet, including the edge of the sink.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 22, 2013)

Thanks ya'll,

This came up several time when a kitchen sink was either on an island or a peninsular.  I'm told that "the big city" requires gfci receptacles within 24 inches if the sink and I tell them there is no such animal.  If there is not a "wall line" there is no requirement for GFCI receptacle.  So, the electricians are hard pressed sometimes to find a location on the island or *****ular within 24" of the sink.  It is just not required.  The confusion comes with "no space *along the wall* shall be more than 24" from a receptacle.  No wall, no requirement other than one receptacle required on island and peninsulars; but not within 24" of sink.

Thanks for sharing,

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (May 22, 2013)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> E3801.4 Countertop receptacles. In kitchens and dining rooms of dwelling units, receptacle outlets for counter spacesshall be installed in accordance with Sections E3801.4.1
> 
> through E3801.4.5 (see Figure E3801.4).
> 
> ...


That is not correct.


----------



## steveray (May 22, 2013)

UB.....if there is 12" on either side of the sink, it needs an outlet......

E3801.4.2 Island counter spaces.

At least one receptacle outlet shall be installed at each island counter space with a long dimension of 24 inches (610 mm) or greater and a short dimension of 12 inches (305 mm) or greater.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 22, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> UB.....if there is 12" on either side of the sink, it needs an outlet......E3801.4.2 Island counter spaces.
> 
> At least one receptacle outlet shall be installed at each island counter space with a long dimension of 24 inches (610 mm) or greater and a short dimension of 12 inches (305 mm) or greater.


The above does not require the receptacle to be within 24" of the sink; only that a receptacle is required for an Island (sink or no sink).  If you have a 4ft wide by 4 ft deep island; there is no requirement that the "required receptacle" be within 24 " of the sink.  Also if the island is 8' or even 10' wide; there is a requirement for "only one receptacle" and it is not required to be within 24" of the sink if one is there.


----------



## jar546 (May 22, 2013)

Kitchen countertop receptacle near sink?

The OP was not about an island sink, correct?  We are now discussing 2 different tooics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 22, 2013)

UB,

I concur with your #10 post.

In most layouts the sink is 36" wide and the receptacles are space beyond 48" to centerline of the sink, same thing happens at the counter near the range in alot of layouts.

The appliances and the sink are considered separate counter spaces.

pc1


----------



## steveray (May 22, 2013)

Correct.....the 24" "cord" requirement does not apply to islands and peninsulas.....but the sink or range would separate them into different spaces and might require 2....



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> The above does not require the receptacle to be within 24" of the sink; only that a receptacle is required for an Island (sink or no sink).  If you have a 4ft wide by 4 ft deep island; there is no requirement that the "required receptacle" be within 24 " of the sink.  Also if the island is 8' or even 10' wide; there is a requirement for "only one receptacle" and it is not required to be within 24" of the sink if one is there.


----------



## David Henderson (May 22, 2013)

4' on center, toaster in the middle= no more than 24" to outlet. One required behind sink if deeper than 12" on straight wall or 18" corner sink


----------



## raider1 (May 23, 2013)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> The above does not require the receptacle to be within 24" of the sink; only that a receptacle is required for an Island (sink or no sink).  If you have a 4ft wide by 4 ft deep island; there is no requirement that the "required receptacle" be within 24 " of the sink.  Also if the island is 8' or even 10' wide; there is a requirement for "only one receptacle" and it is not required to be within 24" of the sink if one is there.


Correct, if we are talking about kitchen islands and peninsular counter tops.

The 24" spacing requirements is for *Wall* Countertop Spaces.

So if the kitchen sink is located on an island or peninsular coutertop then there is no requirement that a receptacle be located within 24", but if the kitchen sink is located in a Wall countertop space then a receptacle must be located within 24" of the sink on both sides if there is a counter top space of at least 12" adjacent to the sink.

Chris


----------



## jar546 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks Chris.  Nice to see you here.  Stop by more often!


----------



## raider1 (May 23, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Thanks Chris.  Nice to see you here.  Stop by more often!


Yeah I have been absolutely swamped lately and have not had much time to comment on any forums. I will try to be more active now. 

Chris


----------

